# NOG Bible



## D. Paul (May 31, 2019)

Has anyone heard of the Names of God translation of the bible? I'm in a discussion with an atheist and this is what he's using.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (May 31, 2019)

I found the translation https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/12516247-the-names-of-god-bible-god-s-word-translation#

According to the comments what makes it special is that the “Names of God” are written in the original languages in order that you can learn how to prounce them. The author also has a book called Praying the Names of God, not sure what that means but it sounds awfully Charismatic.

Her translation is simply the God’s Word translation, with the names of God altered to the original languages. 

Edit: The God’s Word translation is a paraphrase Bible, not as bad as the Message but it is on that side of the spectrum.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jun 24, 2019)

There's a KJV edition also but I don't think it's online.


----------

